# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  Marco Cantu's New Delphi 8 Book  ( یک فصل منتشر شد )

## Inprise

سلام ؛

حضرت مارکو کانتو میفرماید :

<span dir=ltr>

March 23rd: OK, this is now almost official. The bad news is that there won't be a Mastering Delphi 8 for .NET. The good news is that I'm writing a Delphi 8 ebook. If nothing changes, I'll sell it for a limited fee. In any case you'll be able to get a large chapter (covering the many changes to the Delphi language) for free. Stay tuned to this site for a formal announcement in the next few days, along with the availability of the first draft of the free chapter!

</span>

موفق باشید .  :) 
Inprise , Excellence Endures

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛

کتاب آیندهء مارکو کانتو بنام Essential Delphi 8 for .NET  که بزودی منتشر میشه شامل محتویات زیر خواهد بود :

<span dir=ltr>
* Chapter 1: A Personal View of .NET
    * Chapter 2: Delphi 8 for .NET IDE
    * (Free) Chapter 3: The Delphi Language
    * Chapter 4: The Delphi RTL
    * Chapter 5: FCL Core Libraries
    * Chapter 6: Using the VCL for .NET
    * Chapter 7: Using WinForms
    * Chapter 8: ADO.NET and Other Data Access Technologies
    * Chapter 9: Indy and other Internet Programming Techniques
    * Chapter 10: Web Sites and Web Services with ASP.NET

</span>

فعلا" یک فصل از این کتاب ( فصل 3 : زبان دلفی ) بصورت رایگان منتشر شده . بعد از اتمام تمام فصول ، میتونید متن کامل کتاب رو از سایت نویسنده اش یا فروشگاه برنامه نویس تهیه کنید  :) 

برای دریافت فصل سوم این کتاب  ،صفحهء اختصاصی    این کتاب در سایت مارکو کانتو رو ببینید و ضمنا" ... موفق باشید  :wink: 

Inprise

----------

ببخشید آیا شما می دونین که قراره همه ی فصل ها روی اینترنت پخش شود یا اینکه فقط این یکی بوده است؟
با تشکر

----------


## arshia_

ممنون از لطف شما...
آیا کتاب ترجمه شده بدرد بخور هم داریم؟

----------


## Hidarneh

> ممنون از لطف شما... 
> آیا کتاب ترجمه شده بدرد بخور هم داریم؟


این همیشه یادت باشه که ترجمه و بدرد بخور تو ایران ( حداقل تا الان ) دو تا کلمه کاملا متضاد هستند .

----------


## Inprise

_باشد که شادی از اهورا فرو رسد ._

----------


## Bahmany

لینک مفتکی سراغ ندارید ؟

----------


## حسین شهریاری

> Marco Cantu's New Delphi 8 Book


یعنی برای همون دلفی 8 که کلی باگ داشت این کتاب نوشته شده یا برای دلفی پریسم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> یعنی برای همون دلفی 8 که کلی باگ داشت این کتاب نوشته شده یا برای دلفی پریسم؟


برای همون دلفی 8 مسخره و خدا بیامرز که به نظر من بدترین نسخه دلفی بود!!!

----------

